# free birmingham rollers - san juan capistrano, ca



## roller11 (Sep 10, 2009)

*No Longer Available*

No birds available.

ADMIN: Please delete this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

can you post some pics if you have time? thanks


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

I would be interested, pm me with contact info


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

ur birds are beautiful i must say...


----------



## swasey (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello - beautiful rollers you've inherited there! Are there any still available? I have a few pairs of WOE tumblers and some white homers currently, but am in the process of building a new loft and have been wanting to get into something new. I had Birminghams as a kid, and your post really tugged my nostalgia strings! If you still have them, I'd be interested in several pair. Could you give me a shipping quote? I live in northern California (96080), and SJC would definitely be too much of a drive.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Bumping!!

Has anyone heard back from roller11???
Just was wondering what was up....
It seems there was a lot of interest.

-Hilly


----------



## swasey (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, he got back to me and is sending me some rollers this week.


----------



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

he got back to me too...hopefully he sends me some birds like he said....i'm soo excited i cant wait to recieve them!!!!


----------



## yazbizz (Sep 22, 2009)

roller11 said:


> free birmingham rollers to good home. multiple colors some pairs some young birds. i took over a loft for someone who is leaving the state and there are too many for me to handle. i would like to find a home for about fourty birds.




I live in pittsburgh pa...and i got some pigoens of my own...i wioulld like ablack pair...or more...if u can ship em...i willl pay for shippin...thzx alot....

number is 412 641 9758 if u wanna contact...thx


----------



## yazbizz (Sep 22, 2009)

*plzzz..*



roller11 said:


> free birmingham rollers to good home. multiple colors some pairs some young birds. i took over a loft for someone who is leaving the state and there are too many for me to handle. i would like to find a home for about fourty birds.



I live in pittsburgh pa...and i got some pigoens of my own...i wioulld like ablack pair...or more...if u can ship em...i willl pay for shippin...thzx alot....

number is 412 641 9758 if u wanna contact...thx


----------



## BlessTBone45 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Bout the Roller's*



roller11 said:


> free birmingham rollers to good home. multiple colors some pairs some young birds. i took over a loft for someone who is leaving the state and there are too many for me to handle. i would like to find a home for about fourty birds.


Hello there, i am very interested in your Birmingham Roller's, I'm in Riverside Ca, bout 40 mile's from you, I will Driver out to you, that is no Problem, i just started back bout 2 mouths ago, with my Grand-Kid's, would love to here from you , get back with me , my name is Tommy ,,,Thank You


----------



## whiteroller123 (Oct 9, 2009)

can u ship them to anchorage alaska 99504 or
email me at [email protected]


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

*Looking For Good Rollers In My Area*

I Would Like To Know Ie You Still Have The Free Burmingham Rollers. I Live In Oceanside And Would Like To Have What Ever Ones You Have Left. Call Me At 760-757-1327. Thanks.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

hey can you send me some pics of your birds cus im interested.
[email protected]


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

No offense but did you even read the thread?
Not only is it from late 2009, but he also said they were all gone.


----------

